
The Death, and Life, of Reading Have Been Greatly Exaggerated - Tomte
http://lj.libraryjournal.com/blogs/annoyedlibrarian/2016/08/18/the-death-and-life-of-reading-have-been-greatly-exaggerated/
======
Tomte
Money quote: "We never had a reading culture. We had an entertainment culture
where reading was the easiest form of entertainment."

